# Got my 2011 AR5 - pictures



## Wimbo (Aug 18, 2010)

Got my new 2011 AR5 last Friday. Here are a few pictures:


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well let me be the first to say...gorgeous. I love those white cranks!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm digging the white cranks too! Very nice, I like the dark green accents compared with my flourescent look.


----------

